# Predator Camo



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can purchase the older style of Predator Camo? I am looking for the Spring Green, Fall Brown, Fall Gray older styles. It seems all I can find now is the newer evolution look. The old style Predator was great. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

PRO told me last month that he was finally going to add Predator to his site at the first of this month, still haven't seen it........ :?: _(O)_


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

You can find some on there web site. Sportsman in Salt Lake and Provo had Spring Green in stock. Guys at Wilde Arrow can order it . Have had mine for 8 years. and in my opnion its the best I've found. At long distance you don't clogg up as a big dark spot. GoodLuck if I find any on the web I'will PM you.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

That would be nice, especially if it is the older(better) style. Pro, any connections with retailers that still have the older style Predator?


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> You can find some on there web site. Sportsman in Salt Lake and Provo had Spring Green in stock. Guys at Wilde Arrow can order it . Have had mine for 8 years. and in my opnion its the best I've found. At long distance you don't clogg up as a big dark spot. GoodLuck if I find any on the web I'will PM you.


Thanks oldfudd. I will have to take a look at their site again, it seemed they only had inventory of their newer styles. I will take another look.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Check Day One camo out of Colorado. I believe the website is dayone.com . I have been using their product of 20 years without a single problem.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> Check Day One camo out of Colorado. I believe the website is dayone.com . I have been using their product of 20 years without a single problem.


+1 on the Dayone Cammo! Gary builds the best stuff out there and it lasts forever. I personally own 3 full outfits from this guy and am having three more built right now as we speak.

This is just one of my three sets. It has High timber fleece as the outer shell, windstop lining top and bottom, and the pants are lined with Thinsulate. It's my winter tree stand outfit and I NEVER get cold in it. When I'm perched in my tree stand on a winter day I disappear with that cammo.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Never? What were you wearing up elk hunting???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Never? What were you wearing up elk hunting???


 Not that outfit...Not to good for horse riding...


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Tried to Google Dayone Camo with no luck. Anybody have a good website login. Wouldn't mind having a couple of sets myself.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's the link.

http://www.dayonecamouflage.com/


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I can get the predator camo. On the wesite I only added the new stuff since that is what most people want. If you want the older colors then pm me your request and I will get it ordered for you.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dayonecamouflage.com gets the award for the slowest @$$ website ever published


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dayonecamouflage.com gets the award for the slowest @$$ website ever published


Snaps right up on my computer. May be you need a faster ISP :wink:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the website link Tex. Nice looking Buck and Bow in the picture.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

It's hit and miss I guess...
I've found it easier just to either order from ASAT or from Predator Camo themselves...dayone is a little behind the power curve with ease of navigation...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> It's hit and miss I guess...
> I've found it easier just to either order from ASAT or from Predator Camo themselves...dayone is a little behind the power curve with ease of navigation...


I feel your pain. I actually talked to Gary at the ISE show and he said he's in the process of re-vamping his web sight and catalog. It will be nice if he does, but really it's just fluff to me. I already know he's got the best stuff... :wink:


----------

